

Dollars to Documentation - Donate to help document Rails - rohitarondekar
http://ryanbigg.com/2010/11/dollars-to-documentation/

======
smiler
Ask 37signals if they will sponsor it?

------
rohitarondekar
Direct link to pledgie: <http://pledgie.com/campaigns/14034>

------
joefiorini
This is an awesome way to show your support of open source software. I hope to
see lots of donations to this!

